# Halo guitars bh-7



## 999dead666 (Jan 24, 2007)

hi,
any one here got a HALO GUITAR ? and what do u think about it/them ?
i was reading the reviews at harmony-central and most of them were negative
im thinking about the BH-7. so i would apreciate any kind of pic story,review,notes,...etc


----------



## militant_x (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a halo BH-7. I dont like it. The fretwork is sloppy and I hate the neck (thick). For the price I paid it was an alright deal, but for what the guitar lists it is a serious let down. About a week after owning it it the neck pickup cut out. The wiring must also be bad... I havent check it yet.

If you are somehow still interested in one, ill gladly sell you mine.


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2007)

Do a search.  There are tons of threads about the Halos here.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20201&highlight=halo
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11983
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11983&highlight=halo


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 1, 2007)

The only thing that I don't like about my PT-VII, is the pickup rings. They are too tall.

Other than that, I love it....... Until I get my custom finished of course.


----------



## huber (Feb 1, 2007)

+1 on the pickup rings. Other than that my PT-VII has been great. I expect a BH-7 on my porch any day now.


----------



## NDG (Feb 1, 2007)

militant_x said:


> I have a halo BH-7. I dont like it. *The fretwork is sloppy *and I hate the neck (thick). For the price I paid it was an alright deal, but for what the guitar lists it is a serious let down. About a week after owning it it the neck pickup cut out. The wiring must also be bad... I havent check it yet.
> 
> If you are somehow still interested in one, ill gladly sell you mine.



 Hate to say it, but it's true for mine too.

*On 2nd thought, I'll just block the trem.


----------



## huber (Feb 1, 2007)

huber said:


> +1 on the pickup rings. Other than that my PT-VII has been great. I expect a BH-7 on my porch any day now.



Speak of the devil, the UPS man is here!

/makes thread


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Feb 1, 2007)

alright im ordering one.
is there a website where i can find the BH-7?
i cant find them anywhere.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 1, 2007)

You just missed the clearance sale. They are now discontinued.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Feb 1, 2007)

fuck.
where do you think i could find one?


----------



## W4D (Feb 1, 2007)

They are now special order.

To all of you who have an early BH series with some flaws I apologize. Please contact me and we will se what I can do about it. Thanks. To those of you who have one that you like. I am glad you dig them. I am bringing them back for special orders only.

The reason for that is I do not have the room nor the finances to just make tons of them and keep them in stock along with my new models which are selling faster than I can get them done. It will still take up to 90 days to complete one. Maybe sooner but worse case 90 days.


----------



## NDG (Feb 2, 2007)

W4D said:


> They are now special order.
> 
> To all of you who have an early BH series with some flaws I apologize. Please contact me and we will se waht I can do about it. Thanks. To those of you who have one that you like. I am glad you dig them. I am bringing them back for special orders only.



Other than some minor fretwork issues, mine's fine. Any secondary issue I'm having has been my own fault (I fail with FRs). I enjoy the appearance (the finish is cool) and it sounds good unplugged. The neck is on the thicker side, but I don't find it uncomfortable. I think once I block the trem and put some dimarzios in it I'll be set.

I think your designs for this year are especially good and I'm jonesin' for a Tempest. I wish the guitar had the Fire Demon graphic


----------



## W4D (Feb 2, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> Other than some minor fretwork issues, mine's fine. Any secondary issue I'm having has been my own fault (I fail with FRs). I enjoy the appearance (the finish is cool) and it sounds good unplugged. The neck is on the thicker side, but I don't find it uncomfortable. I think once I block the trem and put some dimarzios in it I'll be set.
> 
> I think your designs for this year are especially good and I'm jonesin' for a Tempest. I wish the guitar had the Fire Demon graphic



I am glad you like the guitar, I would try the tremel-no before blocking it it is easy to install and works great I have one on mine cause i am not to fond of FR's my self.

The Tempest guitar can have the fire demon on it very easy. We would just have to paint it on there.


----------



## Michael Dragus (Apr 10, 2011)

im going to get a custom halo for 325 is this a good deal?


----------



## TimSE (Apr 10, 2011)

Monstrous bump is monstrous


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2011)

Michael Dragus said:


> im going to get a custom halo for 325 is this a good deal?



Check the thread dates before posting, and read the reviews, they speak for themselves.


----------

